# Withdraw cash from dormant First active account.



## pimkgin (17 Jul 2014)

While going through old records I found an old First Active savings book which I opened in December 2003 and my last lodgement was in August 2006. I moved house in 2006 and simply forgot about the account which has 580.00 still on account.
How can I withdraw this money bearing in mind Ulster Bank took over First Active.

Regards Pimkgin


----------



## Slim (17 Jul 2014)

Hi. We had an older account with FA. Ulster Bank sent regular statements and eventually a few months ago, I went in with passport etc and withdrew the cash. If you haven't been getting statements, perhaps they have been going to your old address? You need to visit that particular branch as soon as possible. Slim


----------



## Gerry Canning (17 Jul 2014)

Pimkgin; 

When you go in , do not allow them keep the savings book until funds are released to you. It is your only record, so no funds=no book.

I do not trust Banks.


----------

